# Eucalyptus Driftwood Safety



## Lorano

Hello everyone,

So I've been looking for some nice large driftwood pieces for my next planted tank and I finally found some pieces I liked at Big Al's recently. I've only ever used Malaysian driftwood before but since the driftwood was being sold by an aquarium store it didn't even cross my mind that there might be any safety concerns with eucalyptus driftwood, which is what I bought. That is until I got home and started looking up aquascaping ideas for this specific type of wood. There were quite a few people online voicing safety concerns regarding the possible oils that eucalyptus wood can release once submerged. Now I'm not sure if this applies to wood people just pick up off the ground outside or if it also applies to driftwood sold in a pet store like Big Al's which I'm assuming only sells items they see fit to be safe for aquariums and provided for them by reputable companies in the hobby.

Anyone have any experience with this particular type of driftwood? Or bought any from Big Al's in the past? I believe the manufacturer/provider of the driftwood was Underwater Treasures. Let me know whether there is any reason I should worry before I put these pieces in my next tank.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lorano

Nobody has any info on this?


----------



## Jackson

Perfectly safe have had some root pieces for over 2 years now no issues with everything from snails to turtles


----------



## Jackson

Oh forgot to mention do not bleach these pieces they will turn a very odd light colour


----------



## Lorano

Did you buy your pieces from Big Al's? Also, did you ever have it with fish? I'm thinking if more sensitive fish like discus.


----------



## Jackson

Yes from big als 

Retroculus lapidifer and xinguensis 

Tetradon schountedi 

Few trypes of shrimp 

8 different types of tylomelania 

Fly River turtles 

Pretty much things you can’t just pick up at a lfs asides from some of the snails 

I always run tests first 

60 gallon tank I use for this drop in wood or rocks then go in the test subjects usually something I know that can’t handle toxin wtvr like a few sensitive snails


----------



## Lorano

Would they happen to be the same brand as well (Underwater Treasures)?


----------



## FishNerd

I bought some of the same eucalyptus root driftwood you're referring to. Also bought it at Big Al's. I haven't had any problems. Have it in a couple of my tanks. One has been up and running for over a year. The other for a few months. No trouble at all. Happy New Year !


----------



## Lorano

Great, thank you for the feedback. Anyone else used this type of wood? Maybe for a few years? Long-term safety is what I'm most concerned about in the event there could be sap etc. that could leach out from the wood over time.


----------



## Jackson

Lorano said:


> Would they happen to be the same brand as well (Underwater Treasures)?


Sorry for late reply

Yes the exact same brand


----------

